
LXD 2.0: Live migration - mhw
https://www.stgraber.org/2016/04/25/lxd-2-0-live-migration-912/
======
dragonsh
It's another great feature of LXD, recently moved many services to LXD using
the same ansible scripts for server deployment, what a relief. Docker was a
constant struggle fiddling between shell scripts, Dockerfile and probably init
process hacking. For me bye bye Docker and complex tooling to manage it.

